# Does my puppy look original full breed?



## afo1201 (Aug 14, 2015)

I bought it with no AKC, and wanted your guy's opinion.


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

I think so, looks like he's getting ready for his ears to go up. Cute pup, enjoy him


----------



## Blondi's Revenge (Jan 31, 2015)

I think so too but if not then my bet is on there being some boxer in there


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

so cute


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

It might be the facial markings but to me something about the face shape or muzzle seems off. The only way to ever know is to adopt a puppy with a pedigree. Either way though, he's a cutie. Enjoy your new family member!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

At this stage he looks GSD. Keep posting pictures, interesting on how he grows out.


----------



## mburitica181 (Jul 22, 2015)

Kahrg4 said:


> It might be the facial markings but to me something about the face shape or muzzle seems off. The only way to ever know is to adopt a puppy with a pedigree. Either way though, he's a cutie. Enjoy your new family member!


agree, I think the markings are throwing me off.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Your puppy looks very happy! No matter what your puppy's breeding is, you will love him/her just as much. Enjoy


----------



## doggymom (Jul 26, 2011)

My female didn't look purebred at first. Sometimes, she still doesn't seem purebred. But she changed a lot growing up.


----------



## afo1201 (Aug 14, 2015)

Wow doggymom your gsd looks amazing!


----------



## gtaroger (Aug 4, 2015)

Looks like a GSD to me.I wouldn't worry to much about if it's a pure GSD.I got a dog from the pound that looked pure, but I never knew for sure. He turned out to be one of the best dogs I ever had.Roger


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

You bought "it" today?


----------



## afo1201 (Aug 14, 2015)

I bought it last weekend, this is how he looks today at 9 weeks old. One ear up!


----------



## afo1201 (Aug 14, 2015)

gtaroger said:


> Looks like a GSD to me.I wouldn't worry to much about if it's a pure GSD.I got a dog from the pound that looked pure, but I never knew for sure. He turned out to be one of the best dogs I ever had.Roger


You have any pictures to share?


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Very cute, but does not look purebred, coat seems a bit short and head shape is off.
Just "google" images of gsd pups, you'll see what I mean.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Lot of GSD in this pup but there is something else in him as well. His head seems too blocky, not as foxy for a purebred. But cute pup. Don't worry; he is who he is.


----------



## gregalabama (Jan 5, 2011)

He looks exactly how Sammy looked as a puppy. I vote he is he is GSD. 

Compare...
Sammy as Puppy:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xemornZ5zo

Sammy all grown up:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMOK48ZlEOI


----------



## afo1201 (Aug 14, 2015)

Oh wow! They look ALOT alike! Thanks gregalabama for sharing the links!


----------



## gregalabama (Jan 5, 2011)

afo1201 said:


> Oh wow! They look ALOT alike! Thanks gregalabama for sharing the links!



Thanks back to you. Also, I bought Sammy from the hood, so he came without papers. I don't care that he has no papers, and neither should you, about your dog. Oddly, he is is much larger that most German Shepherd Dogs we've met. He's about 100 lbs. Most others are much smaller. Maybe 85lbs?


----------



## afo1201 (Aug 14, 2015)

How old is your pup in the video? my son says he is our dog Max haha almost identical


----------



## gregalabama (Jan 5, 2011)

Just guessing, maybe 3 or 4 months? That was over 5 years ago. He's caught up to me now, in dog years age.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

gregalabama said:


> Oddly, he is is much larger that most German Shepherd Dogs we've met. He's about 100 lbs. Most others are much smaller. Maybe 85lbs?


Just so others are not confused by this statement, 85 lbs is not small for a GSD. 85 lbs is actually considered near the max end of the GSD standard. A GSD should not be any larger than 88 lbs (40 kg). GSDs larger than 88 lbs are usually either overweight, poorly bred, or just happen to be genetically and naturally larger than the rest of a within-standard litter. Larger dogs normally have shorter life spans as well. The bigger and heavier a GSD is, the less likely it will have proper working ability compared to a within-standard GSD. Also, most people who claim to have larger GSDs usually have a within-standard GSD, but the "bigger is better" mentality persuades them to claim their dog is bigger than it really is.

Here is the official German Shepherd Standard that covers size:



> *General appearance*
> 
> The German Shepherd Dog is *medium-size*, slightly elongated, powerful and well-muscled, with dry bone and firm overall structure.
> 
> ...


 My Nara is 24" and 77 lbs, and Kaze is 26" and 90 lbs. Both are oversized. Nara is on a diet to get her down to 70 lbs. She is still always going to be taller than a female should be. Kaze is also tall for a male, but he came to us skinny for his size at 85 lbs. He had no muscle on him due to lack of exercise by his previous owner, so he's beefed up by pulling me on a bike for 5.5-11 miles a day with a canopy trailer bike attachment containing 367 total lbs (me + bike + trailer + dumbbells) to pull for the entire distance. Both have been involved with Search & Rescue as working K9s, and are now involved with bikejoring, a working dog-powered sport (aka urban mushing) for huskies and/or any dog or breed that can pull a load longer distances.

And just a side note: the AKC breed standard for GSDs no longer contains the weight minimums and maximums as a means to measure size. They only reference size by measuring the dog's height at the withers as the sole determinant.


----------



## gregalabama (Jan 5, 2011)

Well, my dog isn't a slump back AKC "perfect dog". He's just a good boy that runs with me and barks too much at squirrels.  He weighs in at 102 usually, when we go to the vet, and as you can see from my videos, he is not overweight.


----------



## misfits (Jan 13, 2011)

Actually, and I don't mean this in an unkind way, but in the video your dog does look overweight. Coulsn't see any "waist" at all.


----------



## gregalabama (Jan 5, 2011)

misfits said:


> Actually, and I don't mean this in an unkind way, but in the video your dog does look overweight. Coulsn't see any "waist" at all.


Just got back for yearly checkup and the vet said he was perfect weight and fitness, but I should start brushing his teeth due to tartar buildup.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

The u-tube with the pool, the dog looks good. The other u-tube, the dog looks overweight. Vets often do not give you this information, even if you ask specifically. Too many are afraid of losing a customer. People tend to be as offended about their dog's bodily dimensions as they are about their own when they are noticed or commented on. Some vets like a thicker dog. But what is healthiest for the dog is to be on the lean side. It will help him down the road to take off about 10 pounds. The dog shouldn't weigh more than 92. He will pant less after a bit of swimming and he will be mobile for longer as he ages if he has less strain on his joints and heart. 

He is a beautiful boy and it looks like he has a great life, and is well cared for.


----------



## afo1201 (Aug 14, 2015)

*Re:*

Here are a few recent pics of how he looks right now at 11 weeks


----------

